# Fisher College Public Safety Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Public Safety Officer/Dispatcher
Institution:
*Fisher College*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
09/07/2018

Type:
Full Time

Fisher College, a private, not-for-profit comprehensive college located in Boston's Back Bay, has an opportunity available for a dedicated campus public safety officer/dispatcher.

PRIMARY PURPOSE OF JOB
To ensure the safety of students, staff & visitors on the Fisher College Campus; to respond to and assist with all medical emergencies on the Campus; to ensure that all Campus properties are secure from intruders and unauthorized persons

PRINCIPAL DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES

1. Patrol assigned area to control crowds, prevent crime, and be a police/security presence in the College's multi-cultural/multi-ethnic environment.
2. Monitor College Public Safety channels 
3. Handle all dispatch duties on shift
4. Respond to crimes/events in progress, initiating actions such as aid to victims and interrogation of suspects.
5. Attend College gatherings to maintain order.
6. Respond to fire alarms or other emergency calls.
7. Force openings in buildings for ventilation of fire or for entry.
8. Control and extinguishes fires.
9. Administer basic and primary first aid to injured persons.
10. Participate in drills and emergency precautionary demonstrations.
*Application Information*
Contact:
Brian Perrin, Chief of Campus Police
Department of Public Safety
Fisher College

Email Address:
[email protected]


----------

